# Biohome or alfagrog?



## zoon (27 Apr 2020)

I have a goldfish tank that I want to replace the media in. It is a juwel tank with the standard juwel internal filter. Not ideal, but there is no room for an external in its location.

I have biohome in my tropical tank, which isn’t particularly large and the media still cost a fortune. So I’m wondering whether alfagrog will do just as good a job since it is cheap or if for dirty fish like goldfish, the additional (extortionate) expense of filling a large filter with biohome is worth it?


----------



## Kezzab (27 Apr 2020)

Alfagrog works fine for me.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 





zoon said:


> I have a goldfish tank that I want to replace the media in. It is a juwel tank with the standard juwel internal filter. Not ideal, but there is no room for an external in its location.
> 
> I have biohome in my tropical tank, which isn’t particularly large and the media still cost a fortune. So I’m wondering whether alfagrog will do just as good a job since it is cheap or if for dirty fish like goldfish, the additional (extortionate) expense of filling a large filter with biohome is worth it?


<"Alfagrog"> is fine, so is pumice, <"Biohome, Eheim Coco-pops, coarse sponge etc."> 

cheers Darrel


----------



## DeepMetropolis (27 Apr 2020)

Maybe a soil substrate.. Soil provides good structure for bacteria and some plants to get rid of the nitrates.. All the rest I would get some porous kind of media just to get extra filtration.. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## hypnogogia (29 Apr 2020)

Biohome works fine for me.  Had it in for over a year now and it hasn’t clogged or needed rinsing,


----------



## dw1305 (29 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 





hypnogogia said:


> Biohome works fine for me


There isn't anything wrong with Biohome. I haven't tried it (I'm fairly mean with money) but I'm quite happy that it is at least as good as any of the other sintered glass filter media. 

Have a look at <"page 10 of 3rd time lucky 45p...">, it gives a bit more comment on biological filter media.   

cheers Darrel


----------



## zoon (1 May 2020)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Maybe a soil substrate.. Soil provides good structure for bacteria and some plants to get rid of the nitrates.. All the rest I would get some porous kind of media just to get extra filtration..
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk



soil in a goldfish tank would not work! They dig continuously and rearrange the hardscape as the see fit. The tank is scaped with very large rocks and huge pieces of wood covered in java ferns and anubias. Amazon swords grow quicker than they can eat them, but they uproot them regularly.


----------

